# OHL Hockey - London Knights vs. Sudbury Wolves



## GoM (Oct 6, 2007)

John Labatt Centre, London, ON. 3-2 final in favour of the visiting Sudbury Wolves, dropping the London Knights to an 0-4 record to start the season.

Nothing special here, I don't think...I hope to have a proper camera by the next time I shoot a hockey game, which'll help for various reflex-related reasons. 

#1 - Akim Aliu of the London Knights. 






#2 - Kevin Baker of the Sudbury Wolves, en route to scoring a goal





#3 - Tucker Hunter of the London Knights, bodychecking Zach McCullough into the boards.





#4 - Tony Romano of the London Knights.





#5 - Tucker Hunter of the London Knights, knocked into the air during a goalmouth scramble





#6 - Kevin Baker of the Sudbury Wolves, celebrating John Kurtzs' game-winning goal.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Oct 7, 2007)

Too noisy I'm afraid. Get rid of the noise and they'd have been some nice shots.


----------



## Claff (Oct 7, 2007)

The colors seem kinda muted, but if this is what you can come up with using a non-proper camera (?) I look forward to seeing what you can produce with more professional equipment.


----------



## GoM (Oct 7, 2007)

Trenton - Yeah, the ISO was on 800 and the sensor on my camera is rather horrid. Any experiences I've had with noise reduction in PS have only made it worse, unfortunately.

Claff - Fujifilm S5200; basically, a point & shoot. As of next week, I'll have a 40D, so I'm looking forward to the next Knights game I'll shoot


----------

